# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Easy-Jtag ByZ3X Team  EasyJTAG EMMC 1.0.49

## mohamed73

*Warning. HOT UPDATE. EASY-JTAG 1.0.49 Update. M110S, M250S, LG CYON, EMMC improved*         *JTAG Tool news:* *Added:
 - support Samsung SHW-M110S (Read/Write/Easy Repair)
 - support Samsung SHW-M250S (Read/Write/Easy Repair)
 - support LG CYON KU4300 (Read/Write/Easy Repair)
 - support Huawei E1732 USB Modem (Read/Write)
 - support Huawei E173u USB Modem (Read/Write)  EMMC Tool news:
 - Box firmware 1.46 / Improved eMMC Write Speed
 - Added full decoding extCSD register , you can see ReadOnly flags etc.*.  *
P.S. Still need other JTAG?*

----------

